# Fat floats -underwater pics



## ArchFA (Oct 20, 2006)

At the end of my last post, the subject of fat floating was brought up. Here's my question: I've always loved the (few) underwater bbw shots I've seen out there on the web. I can't imagine any true fa not being fascinated by this subject/possibility. Any thoughts or pics?


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 21, 2006)

Mmm... fat girls in water... I wish I had a swimming pool, my fiancee and I would be in it all the time 

=Divals


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont know how erotic I would find floating fat but here's a fat woman in water pic if this is what you wanted....


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 23, 2006)

Unfortunately my face is not so easy to see in the shot and my body is not totally submerged, however I hope this is at least along the lines of what you had in mind. 

View attachment pool.jpg


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Oct 23, 2006)

nice picture


----------



## DebbieBBW (Oct 24, 2006)

collegeguy2514 said:


> nice picture




well thank you:batting:


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is me swimming. I miss it


----------



## -X- (Oct 24, 2006)

Some nice pics from all of you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, X  

Indy, you look sooooo pretty in the water- you really have a beautiful smile


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 25, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> Here is me swimming. I miss it QUOTE]
> 
> aren't you just the Cutest!!!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Pools, jacuzzies and fat chicks are the greatest! I remember way back, at one of the Big Difference parties in L.A. (San Dimas actually...) a group of us were sitting in a jacuzzi, when they turned on the jets one of the big girls started floating. She was so buoyant that we had to hold her down!

I used to be able to put my wife on my shoulders in the water and briefly lift her out. Having all of her thigh fat around my head and shoulders was heaven! It's really easy to carry fat girls in the water cradled.

Nice pool pics by the way!

fa_man_stan


----------



## GPL (Oct 25, 2006)

indy500tchr said:


> Here is me swimming. I miss it




Sigh...., wish I was with you in that pool, sweetie!
Hope you are doing fine. Miss chatting with you...

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## ArchFA (Oct 26, 2006)

What wonderful pics! There's something very sexy about a bbw in the water, and I'm sure a lot of FA's on this board would agree. I think it has to do with the fact that the beach/pool is probably the only public place where we, growing up, were able to see beautiful women like this in their element in the public arena. -Being turned on by seeing a woman in a swim suit is nothing new, hence Sports Illustrated. For an FA, add the fact that most big women don't usually show off and the that fat is boyant, and you've got the perfect situation. Growing up, I was always drawn to big women at the pool.
What I don't understand is why bbw swimsuit/underwater shots aren't more popular. Afterall, doesn't everyone have access to a private pool, photographer and an underwater camera? -just kidding.
Feel free to keep the swim shots comming. I know I'm not the only one who's amazed!


----------

